# Hey im new!



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello, i'm Dallas. I'm a newbie here, and already love it! I love writing horror stories, and reading horror stories. I hope to get one published someday. Very big fan of the Halloween movie series, and Friday The 13th. If anyone wants to know more, or just talk, pm me. I have yahoo and msn messenger, my handles are in my profile. 
Thanks!
Writer 93 :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard, I think you'll find this place quit interesteing!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Writer93 (Dallas) - good to meet you. I'm sure you'll find tons of inspiration here, I know I do.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi writer93 and welcome.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As a fellow writer, let me give you a very warm welcome to the board.  :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats cool on the writing ..maybe someday you can give us an excerpt from something. welcome to the land of haunt


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Writer, hope to read some of your stories sometime. No need for us to come looking for you to chat, please feel free to join us here in the forum's chat room any day or night. There's almost always someone in there.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the boards.I hope you love this place as much as I do


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Whole lot to write about around here. Have fun.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey writer, welcome to the forums!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Writer 93.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello, would love to read some of your work.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals! I'm working on a story now, and it is nearly finished. I have to edit it though, and re write it. That may take a little while, but not very long. I'l keep yall posted!
Thanks!
Dallas ( Writer93 )


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums :devil:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

We met in chat last night. :> Greetings and Velcome! :> Hope you like your new Home! :> Would love to read some of your work! :>


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome! :jol:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree with DoD - slap a copyright notice on a piece and let us read it! I think that is really cool that you like writing horror stories.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Dallas! Welcome!
I wanna read one of these stories you write!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

